#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What is the best antivirus?

## Shana

Hey there,
I've been going through a string of antivirus software, but couldn't see any functionality improvement among them.
I need to know what makes an antivirus software a good one, except for keeping malware at bay?
And is there any antivirus that comes close to 100% fail proof and safe?
Let me know.
Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Hey there,
> I've been going through a string of antivirus software, but couldn't see any functionality improvement among them.
> I need to know what makes an antivirus software a good one, except for keeping malware at bay?
> And is there any antivirus that comes close to 100% fail proof and safe?
> Let me know.
> Thanks!


We cannot expect 100% fail proof and safe, Since intruders also develop different mechanism day by day to hack your systems. however, I would suggest Malwarebyts Premium with your windows defender would work better. Malware bytes works differently than other anti virus.

----------


## Shana

> We cannot expect 100% fail proof and safe, Since intruders also develop different mechanism day by day to hack your systems. however, I would suggest Malwarebyts Premium with your windows defender would work better. Malware bytes works differently than other anti virus.


I'll be trying your suggestion soon Neo.

----------

